# Pelican Box Seals



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

Blairsam said:


> Where can I find replacement seal material for large pelican boxes?


Not sure how large a box you're talking about, but when the seal on my 1450 started leaking, I just e-mailed Pelican Customer Service and they sent me a new one for free. Great company!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like you can order them from NRS...

Pelican Case - Replacement "O" Rings at nrs.com


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Blairsam said:


> Where can I find replacement seal material for large pelican boxes?


call pelican. I've even had them send replacement latches (to the new 2 piece style) for some older boxes that were a bitch to open.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I've replaced them with aquarium silicone and had great luck. It seems to last longer too - if you get it really smooth.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

I emailed their just. service for a replacement gasket and they just sent me a whole new box (small digital camera sized).
Pretty nice!


----------

